# Tire Question



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

I just noticed this morning that my front passenger side tire is not on the right direction. The rotational arrow on the side wall is pointing back toward the rear of the car instead of pointing forward the direction of rotation.
How can this affect tire wear and handling? 
I only have 850 miles on the car. Should I ask for a new tire from the dealership or just have them remount it?


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I would have them replace that tire,they are directional for a reason.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

The tire should be fine.The directional tread is for water displacement.I work for Bridgestone/Firestone and we often rotate tires in reverse direction to eliminate heal/toe wear on the outer rib of tread.Wet traction is not as good when the tire is run backwards.I would have it match the others for sure but for rotation reasons they can be ran the other way.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> The tire should be fine.The directional tread is for water displacement.I work for Bridgestone/Firestone and we often rotate tires in reverse direction to eliminate heal/toe wear on the outer rib of tread.Wet traction is not as good when the tire is run backwards.I would have it match the others for sure but for rotation reasons they can be ran the other way.


Thanks for the information.


----------

